# Next + day of the week



## Grimey

i want to say:
'next saturday i will go to the cinema to watch an action film
 
 
ive written:
 
*Samedi soir j'irai au cinéma a regarder un film d'action.*
 
IS THIS CORRECt?


----------



## pieanne

"Samedi soir" is "Saturday night"
"Next Saturday" is "samedi prochain.

... j'irai au cinéma *voir* un film d'action


----------



## Grimey

Does It Still Make Sense To Say

'samedi Soir' Though?


----------



## Vanouchka

it makes sense if you are going in the evening, if you are going in the afternoon you might want to say: samedi prochain, j'irai voir un film d'action au cinéma.
If it is in the evenig, Samedi soir, j'irai voir un film d'action au cinéma
Bon courage avec le français!


----------



## pieanne

Yes, of course.
Today's Friday. If you say "samedi soir", then it's tomorrow night.
"Samedi prochain" (next Saturday) might be understood as March 21st


----------



## Grimey

merci beacoup.


----------



## Grimey

ok. how would you say ....my best action film:

would it be:

*Samedi soir j'irai au cinéma voir mon meilleur film d'action,qui coûtera 10 livres.*


----------



## pieanne

Grimey said:


> ok. how would you say ....my best action film:
> 
> would it be:
> 
> *Samedi soir j'irai au cinéma voir mon meilleur film d'action mon film d'action préféré ,qui  et ça me coûtera 10 livres.*


 
That's expensive!


----------



## Grimey

ok fine, huit livres.


----------



## Grimey

but i want to make use of a superlative and meilleur is one so why cant i just use meilleur?


----------



## DearPrudence

It's strange to say "*mon meilleur film d'action*" in French, isn't it?

I would either say
*"le meilleur film d'action que j'aie jamais vu/du monde ..." *(the best action film I've ever seen/in the world)
or maybe
*"mon film d'action préféré" *(my favourite action film)


----------



## pieanne

Then use "le meilleur"
"Mon meilleur" makes no sense in this context


----------



## mnewcomb71

If you say "mon meilleur"  you are saying that you were responsible for the film and that it is your best work...which does not seem to be the case.


----------



## Grimey

*Samedi soir j'irai au cinéma voir, à mon avis, le meilleur film d'action. Je pense que ce sera agréable.*

is that right then?


----------



## pieanne

Grimey said:


> *Samedi soir j'irai au cinéma voir ce qui est, à mon avis, le meilleur film d'action. Je pense que ce sera agréable. je pense que je vais m'éclater!/que je vais apprécier*
> 
> is that right then?


----------

